# Sydney - Top 50 Primary Schools



## SWE_Geoff (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All,

For what it's worth, I found this list of the Top 50 Primary Schools in Sydney from the Sydney Morning Herald. I hope it can be of use.

http://www.smh.com.au/interactive/2010/schools_data /Primary Top 50s (2).pdf


----------



## mikeheff (Aug 10, 2013)

*Dyslexia in Sydney*

Dear Forum,
We are planning to move to Sydney in mid 2014 from the UK. We would like to find a co-ed primary school for our son and daughter. They will be 9 and 6 years old by the time we move. 
Our son is dyslexic but has a very high IQ putting him in the gifted range and he works well in an academic structured environment. 
Since the school choice will determine where we look to move to I'd really appreciate some advice on both public and private schools that we should look at. We'd prefer to have our kids go to the same school. 
Many thanks,
Mike


----------

